# non-mass compliant firearm purchase



## Prospect (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello,

I was thinking about purchasing a pistol that is not on the mass compliant list. Just wanted to make sure that as long as the mag holds 10 rounds or less It would be legal for me to purchase? and if there is anything else I should be worried about.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Here, let me direct you to www.northeastshooters.com. Tell them MassCops sent you. Any advice here would be hearsay and inadmissible, but they can provide you with legally binding information. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Beyond the approved firearms roster, you have to contend with "consumer safety regulations" if you are purchasing a firearm from a dealer. They are listed in CMR somewhere, but off the top of my head, all double action firearms must have a 10 pound (or greater) trigger pull, and all pistols need to have either a loaded chamber indicator or a magazine safety disconnect to meet regs.

If they do not meet the regs, you cannot purchase them from a dealer. IIRC, the only way you can purchase them is with your own C&R FFL if it's a Curio or Relic or if you are purchasing a duty firearm.

I know that a dealer cannot sell a firearm that is not on the roster, but I don't recall if duty use exempts the roster requirement. It's been a while, but if it's not on the roster you are probably SOL until the firearm gets tested and put on the roster.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I wasn't going to entertain this, but the only thing "compliance" deals with is sales by a dealer. You can own any pistol, made anytime, whatever as long as it's purchased FTF via FA-10 from a private party. Or you can move into the state with a non compliant handgun. Make sure you obediently file your FA-10 REGISTRATION form so when the dems get a few more votes they will know who to come and confiscate the guns from.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I was thinking about purchasing a pistol that is not on the mass compliant list.


Lol! Good luck with that!


----------

